# spraypainting in the cold



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

its really cold and im spray painting some interior trim pieces and my grille. its hella cold wen im doing it and the paint is looking all retarded. so i assume that spray-painting when its cold is a no-no? or am i just doing something wrong.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yes, it will clump up. what you can do is wait for it to dry, then sand smooth.
heat up some water and put it in a bucket, now put your spray can in the hot water and leave it for about 10 minutes, shake and put it back in for about 5 more. it should be better now. the warmer the can, the higher the pressure inside will be, and the better it will lay. its just like water, spray paint can freeze too.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

heh, and when it freezes, its pretty much useless after that. all the contents seperate, and will never be the same.

try painting in a shed, or even in a well ventalated room, like at work, or somewhere in school


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

get a cardboard box that you can fit the peices in, place the peice inside, use a hair dryer between coats, and don't hold the can as close as normal, because its rest at the bottom of the box, u can let the particles settle and it should lay even 










this is what i used to paint my manifold cover when it was 34 degrees outside










this is how it turned out


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I agree... you should remove the trim pieces and spray paint them somewhere indoors if you really want to do it at this time of year. The spray paint works best at 70 F degrees and 50 % humidity.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

wait a second, i thought if you didnt spray in an airated place, you would like choke on those toxic fumes or whatever and get brain cancer or something.

is it okay to spray like in a non-ventilated area or what?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

it was below freezing when I did my interior pieces and I opened a window and had a fan on. I put a drop cloth over the kitchen table and went at it.

And if you would READ on the can, it tells you that you shouldn't use it when its cold.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

yeah yeah i shouldove read the can more carefully, but reading and following directions are for sissies  . 

so do i have to sand off all that retarded-dried on paint, or can i just spray over it when it comes back to "ideal temperatures"?


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

ekizz said:


> wait a second, i thought if you didnt spray in an airated place, you would like choke on those toxic fumes or whatever and get brain cancer or something.
> 
> is it okay to spray like in a non-ventilated area or what?


its one can of spray paint...i dont think so. just dont shove your head into the box lol


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you'll need to sand it smooth

you'll regret it if you dont


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you dont need to sand it ALL off, just to where it is smooth, (if it is glossy i would sand it all off just to be careful) and also be careful with the hair dryer, some paint will dry to fast then the finish will be all crackly like the paint on your out door windows on your house. it dosent matter how cold it is out side, just how cold the paint is, (75-80* is great)


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> .....and also be careful with the hair dryer, some paint will dry to fast then the finish will be all crackly like the paint on your out door windows on your house......


i guess my finish didn't get messed up cuz it was high temp paint, but then again i used the hair dryer on the touch up paint, but then again i closed the bo and stuck bout an inch of the dryer though the hole in top, also started on low heat, then moved it around never directly pointing to the object, then turned the heat to medium, then high, so it was being evenly heated


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ yea, high temp paint i have found to be easier to use. its thicker somewhat and dosent run as easily. its that normal (rust oleum blows!) like krylon super gloss that it hard (but it drys to the touch so fast already you don't need a dryer) but high temp paint is easyer to sand. if at all possible, try to keep all your spray paint inside, that way when you stick it in hot water it wont take as long to heat up. to prove my point go and buy a tiny can of chrome or gold spray. paint something with it after it is chilled (like in the fridge i guess) then warm it up and stick it is hot water for a good 10-15 min. now spray something else, it will come out ALLOT faster, it will coat better, it will be alot shinyer, and the tip wont clog! :thumbup: but it will run easyer, so you will need more coats than normal and thiner than you are used to. hope this helps some of you.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

ekizz said:


> wait a second, i thought if you didnt spray in an airated place, you would like choke on those toxic fumes or whatever and get brain cancer or something.
> 
> is it okay to spray like in a non-ventilated area or what?


Brain cancer is incredibly, incredibly rare, because neurons in the brain don't divide. The most common forms of "brain cancer" are actually in peripheral nervous system neurons, such as the onco-infected retinal neurons used by my brother's lab for neuroscience research... But even in the case of peripheral nervous tissue, myelination can help absorb onco-toxicity.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

...I have never had brain cancer  but i have had oaint tounge.......thats when there is no wind or ventalition to get the over spray out of the room you are in and you breath it in and it "paints" your tounge. it happend to me the day of graduation lol. i had a black tounge :thumbdwn: moral of the story? wear a painters mask.



bridrive55 said:


> Brain cancer is incredibly, incredibly rare, because neurons in the brain don't divide. The most common forms of "brain cancer" are actually in peripheral nervous system neurons, such as the onco-infected retinal neurons used by my brother's lab for neuroscience research... But even in the case of peripheral nervous tissue, myelination can help absorb onco-toxicity.


^ thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

when you redo it remember to do SEVERAL light LIGHT LIGHTER!!! coats. The 1st coat I couldn't really tell I did anything, but over time you'll get it, and it won't be runny. Mine have probably between 10-15 coats to get it done. I played GT3 between coats. New coat, 2 or 3 races, and contiuned until I was happy.

Just have a window open when you do it so you don't get high or anything.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

so, is there nothing really THAT bad about the fumes from spray paint can? because i started getting hella paranoid because one day i kept my garage door closed and i sprayed in their for like an hour, and then i come out of my garage and liek 1 hour later i got like a cold and my throat started hurting and shit. am i just superstititious or what?

oh yeah i re-did my grille when it was all nice and sunny, and sanded it off before i put on a few new coats, and it came out HELLA NICE. its freaking hella shiny glossy and black. but my emblem for my grille looks disgusting. anyone have any tips to make it look better or should i just get a new one? i was thinking about coloring in the black spots on the emblem like in the N I S S A N letters, and everywehre else where it is black, with that "pen" you can use to take out scratches on your car with, by covering it up.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the reason your throught hurt was because it was coated in paint........i have had this before, gargle some mouth wash and when you spit it will be black (if you used black.)


----------

